# I need show name ideas!



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

My mare, Lakota, and I will be competing in our first ever hunter/jumper show next Saturday! Kind of late to the scene, but we want an idea of what needs to be worked on for next year  

Her barn name is Lakota, she is just a grade rescue horse that we believe is some kind of saddlebred cross. I feel like Lakota isn't the most elegant name but if we can come up with some pretty names to incorporate it that would be even better.

Some idea's that I have: 

Lakota's Silver Wings (I don't feel that Lakota fits in with this one) 
Kalin's Silver Wings (My name and since she is a grey jumper I feel this one fits)
All The Colors of the Wind

Lakota is a Native American name so if you guys can think of some cool Native American show names that still sound elegant that would be awesome! I'm usually really good with coming up with names until it come's to my own animals :lol:

And some pictures for inspiration: 















During our lesson a few weeks ago







My filthy grey playing in the field on one of the cooler days


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Simple names seem to be popular with jumpers. Ian Miller won with Dixon or Dickson. I didn't see it spelled. How about Silver? Rolls Royce years ago had luxury cars named Silver Shadow and Silver Ghost.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

I say Silver Lakota.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the names you mentioned. You could also go with Lakota Silver or Kalin's Lakota.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

My trainer came up with "Simply Sterling" and I'm really liking it! Its simple, elegant, and ticks to the silver theme without being to obvious.


----------



## kittykattylover (Oct 6, 2014)

Devolun Lakotha


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

kittykattylover said:


> Devolun Lakotha


Love it!


----------

